# Wie geht da mit denTextfenstern



## Guest (4. Nov 2003)

Wenn Ihr auf www.nic.de.vu geht ist rechts ein textfeld mit dem Namen domane.

Wenn ich dort mit der maus reinklicke verschwindet der text der voher drin stand und ich kann meine eigenen eingeben wie geht und woher bekomme ich den Script

Hoffe auf baldige Antwort

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Mfg B.R.


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Nov 2003)

das geht mit javascript (schiebe das also dann gleich mal in den JavaScript-Bereich):


```
<form name="meinFormular">
   <input type="text" value="ihr-name.de.vu" name="eingabe" onclick="document.meinFormular.eingabe.value='';">
</form>
```


----------



## Guest (5. Nov 2003)

Danke der Script funktioniert.
Hab ihr einen Banner von dieser Seite möchte gern auf meiner hp für euch werben.
So schnell hab ich noch nie einen Antwort bekommen also große lob an euch und 
macht weiter so.

Mfg B.R.


----------



## Guest (5. Nov 2003)

Ich hab noch mal eine Frage wenn ich den Script eingebaut habe wie kann ich den dan so erweitern das ich dort eine pw ein geben muss und wenn ich enter drücke und das pw richtig ist auf einen andere seite komme

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Mfg B.R.


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Nov 2003)

passwortchecks mit javascript sind extrem unsicher - würde ich die finger von lassen.

kannst du irgend eine scriptsprache(php, perl, jsp, python, etc) damit lässt sich so etwas recht gut und schnell realisieren. 



banner haben wir - wie ist denn die domain deiner seite - ich würde mir diese gern vorher anschauen ?


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2003)

Hi meine Hp ist noch nicht ganz fertig
dir url ist:www.jo-clan.net.ms
Das ist eine Clan-Page die ich selbst geschrieben habe


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2003)

Ich kenn mich einn bisschen mit PHP aus.
Aber wie bekommen ich den Javascript in PHP
Und wo bekomme ich einen einfachen her

Vielen Dank

Mfg B.R.


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2003)

Ich kenn mich einn bisschen mit PHP aus.
Aber wie bekommen ich den Javascript in PHP
Und wo bekomme ich einen einfachen her

Vielen Dank

Mfg B.R.


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Nov 2003)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wie bekommen ich den Javascript in PHP



gar nicht.

hast du schon einmal formulardaten mit php ausgewertet ?


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2003)

Ich möchte aber gerne einen Passwortschutz mit dem Textfeld (script von nic.de.vu)
ein bauen geht das net.

Vielen Dank

Mfg B.R.


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Nov 2003)

doch - aber du kannst das nicht einfach mit javascript machen, die passwörter sollten schon einigermaßen sicher aufbewart sein. denn wenn man das mit javascript macht kann sich jeder hanswurst deine passwörter über den quelltext deiner htmlseite anschauen.
wenn du das mit php löst musst du das formular in dem das passwort eingegeben wurde an eine phpdatei schicken welche dann das passwort z.B. mit einem eintrag in einer datenbank vergleicht ?

willst du das überhaubt selber machen oder willst du das einfach nur fertig haben ?


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2003)

Eigentlich will ich es selber machen aber etwas fertiges wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Aber wo bekomme ich etwas fertiges her mit dem textfeld von nic.de.vu???

Vielen Dank

Mfg B.R.


----------

